

Quick and dirty custom video player using SproutVideo and jQuery - podman
http://blog.sproutvideo.com/quick-and-dirty-custom-player-using-jquery-ui.html

======
jcampbell1
While this quick, it is very dirty. There are basic problems like the dragging
the slider competes for position with the playhead. It is mostly broken on
tablets, etc.

Quick and dirty HTML5 video players are a bad idea. If you want "quick and
decent" just use the native playback controls.

~~~
podman
Absolutely. This was just meant as an example to show what is possible with
the API for the SproutVideo player and not a definitive guide on how to make a
fully formed player. Many things would need to be done differently for this to
be a fully-formed UI that works just as well on mobile devices as desktops.

